# your views on prophet's cartoons



## dhawald (Feb 10, 2006)

first let me inform that I am a hindu
but I feel that whatever the europeans are doing(showing caricatures of prophet mohhemed) is wrong

those guys have been hankering about freedom of expression.

but i feel that etiquette,ethics and respect for others come above
freedom of expression.

what are your views on this.


----------



## siriusb (Feb 11, 2006)

Whatever the cartoonist did, he did it on a private property (the newspaper). He can shout all kinds of non-sense in it coz he has free speech in his privae property. I don't know much about the prophet, but, if anything, the violence that followed only seems to lend legitimacy to the caricature.

One saying by Benjamin Franklin comes to mind: "Any society that would give up a little liberty to gain a little security will deserve neither and lose both"

Another (funny quote) from Dan Quayle comes  to mind too: "We've got to pause and ask ourselves: How much clean air do we need?"
Substitute clean air with free speech and tell me if it's not funny.


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 11, 2006)

Certainly bad. No gain all pain.


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 11, 2006)

according to me no probs. Its press. You can't say anything...


----------



## rajas700 (Feb 11, 2006)

There must be a limit.Being press they can do anything????Why they don't want to respect the people's religion???IF some one go against them how the f**k soughting???Like these felling dose the religion people don't have?????So i feel i must avoid in feature.


----------



## paul_007 (Feb 11, 2006)

i agree that printing photos of prophet was wrong but i think people r over reacting on this issue. for example demand for death penalty etc.


----------



## netarget (Feb 11, 2006)

If we are to shout at the wrong doings of others, then, rest assured that we would die shouting. 

One of the first points and maxim we learn at Jurispurdence in "IBI JUS UBI REMEDIUM" : which simply means, 'Where there is a right there is a remedy'.

Mass rallies, burning effigies, rioting or calling bandh are all a form of expressing protest. But it hurts all. Instead, there are other tactical and strategical methods to show your protest or overcome the libel.


----------



## nix (Feb 11, 2006)

even if the cartoons were offensive, they should not go to the extreme of looking to kidnap danish people, threatening, publishing holocaust cartoons in retaliation etc....
hindu's never did it when we were offended. not to this murderous extent. due to the violence, the issue has only become bigger. senior muslim leaders should call for restraint and calm.


----------



## siriusb (Feb 11, 2006)

nix said:
			
		

> hindu's never did it when we were offended. not to this murderous extent.


 I remember seeing a video from desitorrent on hindutva (i think) violence in gujarat, so I think what you are saying can't be always be true.
As long as ther's religion, there'll be cause for violence (My God's larger than your God's). It's really funny though, as not one religion (islam included) suggest violence as teh answer.


----------



## nix (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^
the cause for that incident was differnt. The same people would not react violently to offensive cartoons. 
and you are not sure about it either.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2006)

West simply dont know about Islam and Arab Culture.They thought everything "cool".For eg; like the way they are viewing Christianity and the freedom offered by Christianity.U cannot expect this in other parts of the world. by putting prophet's cartoon they are surely gonna learn more about middle east and Quran.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 11, 2006)

There's nothing bad it's a press act and they keep doing things like that. Even cartoons of hindu gods like that ganesh and others are created. But we Hindus never mind on such things so the muslims shouldn't.


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL see all the violence on religions name. No two religion's idea mix perfectly even how much hard u try b'coz all these god thing was made by human at diffrent parts of the world who had diffrent ideolgies and culture. And all these religions started from culture of the society.


----------



## tuXian (Feb 11, 2006)

This topic is not debatable,

thread may result into flames/abuses 

mods lock it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with tuxian 
besides I dont think such matters are allowed here either



			
				netarget said:
			
		

> One of the first points and maxim we learn at Jurispurdence in "IBI JUS UBI REMEDIUM" : which simply means, 'Where there is a right there is a remedy'.




Student of Law Are u???


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2006)

It ws not right thats for sure.

But, the Muslims should also forgve the cartoonist. He might not have done this knowingly.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 7, 2006)

He did. I support him, but he did. It was in opposition to how an artist was prohibited from illustrating a children's book about Islam (not anti-Islamic) with drawings of the prophet (depicting the prophet pictorally is forbidden in Islam). It was done deliberately, therefore. Also, Hindus do take offence many a time though I have not heard of any of them demanding the death penalty). For example, the portraits of Hindu gods on footwear, tiffin boxes, etc.


----------



## tuXian (Aug 7, 2006)

> but, if anything, the violence that followed only seems to lend legitimacy to the caricature.



Can u elaborate on what did u mean by that......if this thread is locked then PM me with your reply.


How come this thread has been re-opened. I remeber Raaabo had already locked it. 
Did anyone PM the mods with a valid reason...if yes can the mods let us know what that valid reason was.

Oh! got it opened with the introduction of a new section....well Fight club fights limited to technology is good but allowing such topics is a bad decision after all.

It will result in flames and abuses and the loser will be technology in due course.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 7, 2006)

well i think what the cartoonist did was wrong , but rioting will not do any good either , it'll hurt only you not the cartoonist .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 7, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i think what the cartoonist did was wrong , but rioting will not do any good either , it'll hurt only you not the cartoonist .


I completely agree with u.After all every time common man have to pay for these kinds of behaviour.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 8, 2006)

Making a caricature of the prophet was an absolutely bad thing!! Should not have been done! But then in the same way, MF Hussain should also control himself and not draw pictures of nude hindu deities!

That Danish reporter and MFHussain both are idiots and they create controversy by their foolish acts!


----------



## mAYHEM (Aug 8, 2006)

It was totally wrong,
That reporter  should knows its against Islam.He took the feelings and faith of muslims for granted.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 10, 2006)

This seems like a case of exaggeration, judging by the reaction. A war; that sounds insane! But having said that, if I were a devout Muslim and see an image of the Prophet 'misrepresented' in a daily, I wouldn't be amused one bit.

Freedom of Speech and autonomy of the Press is crucial, giving them the right to print and speak one's mind. But certainly the Press has an obligation towards the masses whereby it doesn't offend anyone and exercises its liberty with a good measure of caution.

I can recall one or two cases similar to this one where Hindu deities have been 'misrepresented' in various forms; mainly in the West.  In fact, Hindu deity's images are rather prevalent in the genre of rock music.  But the situation, I believe, never went off hand and turned into a crisis.

I guess Westerners should look more carefully at the religious and cultural significance behind the imagery, rather than just plainly opting for a religious imagery of some kind to make a statement.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well , the people in west have think freely , and they r not biased by the religion 

like in germany a restaurant uses pic of jesus christ, shri Ram and mary on a tissue paper and there was no furore on that but on Shri Ram some hindu oraganisations in UK protested againstt this . 


We should not be religion biased but free thinking biased. but @ same time donot 
disrespect ur religion . but the violence by muslims was not justified . They had some problems with thier thinking . They have same thinking now which was 1500 yrs back when islam was born .So there is nothing much we can do to change their thinking


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 11, 2006)

people misunderstand popularity with notority when they do such things.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2006)

Sure the cartoonist had and still has freedom of expression. but balant misuse of power and right is best left to the politicians. We live in a democracy {so does the cartoonist} and we must learn to live in peace and harmony and respect all other cultures and appreciate their sentiments.

we all are free to express our views to like minded tolerant people {like i am doing here}; but our convictions are best left out of leading national dailies, especially not expressed in such a manner that would hurt the sentiments of an entire community.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 27, 2006)

Unlike most of the westners ( I mean most and not all), we indians are very very strong believers of Faith. A true Indian is one who believes in one God. I read this thread very carefully and I was stunned to find some of us feel that it is freedom of expression and one has the right to say what ever he wants.
Yes I do believe in freedom of expression but when it comes to matter of faith I have zero tolerance. I believe we should blindly I mean blindly believe our religion and there should be no tolerance towards those who raise questions about religions. If all the digit members believe in one god then all the members should condem it strongly without saying about freedom of press crap. I feel that rogue should be hanged he is not christian or he is not a jew he is an apostate. He belongs to no faith and so is MF Hussain, Salman Rushdie, and Tasleema Nasreen. They all should be hanged. Those Digit members who support them saying that he has the right to express his views then I got three words for you : Suck my dick


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 27, 2006)

@jamesbon007:i oh so agree with you james,but how can a beautiful woman like you have a dick?
p.s:eat my ass,those who believe in freedom of speech


----------



## nix (Aug 27, 2006)

^^both of you dont know the importance of free speech. you deserve to be in north korea.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

@nix: people seldom realise the value of something until they lose it.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 27, 2006)

@nix: hey why do you think N Korea alone ? 

@led_shankar : lose what you mean freedom ? Do you think thats possible ??


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2006)

ppl must have the freedom to express their thoughts.whatever moslems thinks.moslems are not special or UFO's they are just men with redblood and high animosity(not all of them!)AND anger towards others.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 27, 2006)

I think its ok and people are overreacting.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

@jamesbond: I do think it is possible to lose freedom of speech.


----------



## anandk (Aug 27, 2006)

painting caricature of Prophet Mohammed is AS BAD AS mfhussain drawing nude hindu deities !

and guys let not forget along with FREEDOM comes RESPONSIBILITIES too !


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 27, 2006)

That M* F* Hussain doesn't deserve half the credit and fame he gets. There
have been way better and more sensitive artists in this country, and still the
mass-media seems to ignore them for this person who lets all his grumpy desires
on the canvas.

You bring me his head and I'll give you a ...rupee. Only a joke *cough*.


----------



## nix (Aug 27, 2006)

^^ its very sad that we hindu's have not protested much against these paintings by MF hussain. it shows we are not bothered or dont care.


----------



## blueshift (Aug 27, 2006)

tuXian said:
			
		

> This topic is not debatable,
> 
> thread may result into flames/abuses
> 
> mods lock it.



this thread will result into unwanted consequences.
mods where are you??


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 28, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> If I were a devout Muslim and see an image of the Prophet *'misrepresented'* in a daily, I wouldn't be amused one bit.



No, you would not. You would be one of the protesters. FYI... if u dint know no one in the present genre has seen the prophet and drawing cartoons of the most beloved Prophet will irk any human with some love towards his morals and religion.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 28, 2006)

All riots and flamations are brain childs on our beloved polititions(and other countries' too).
They are the real culprets. Respect of others' religion should be paramount because religions are rooted at the heart of humans and if someone pinches that place then ofcourse people like our politions are always there to show it using a magnifing glass.

There should be a central govt for the whole world. Just like in most scifi movies and novels. That would reduce problems a lot. The more i think about this notion the more it pleases me.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 28, 2006)

While respect for other religions sounds like a humble idea, it just isn't possible.
If it were, there would have been only one religion. All religions claim their idols
as the only gods in the World; and this very notion kills any respect for others.

For example, Islam is one of latest religions. Initially, it refused to recognize
any other religion, citing it's own Allah as the only supreme god. They massacred
whole cities and whoever opposed to this belief. This was their respect for
others. Later, the recognized Christianity as a valid religion, but not because
they had a sudden enlightenment; they had failed to overcome the power of
the Christians. Do not forget that Hindus had to pay the 'Jazia' tax to worship
their idols, otherwise they were not permitted to.

Remember, only Hinduism and its separated branches such as Jainism or
Buddhism are the most peaceful religions. And we are the only people who
actually respect other religions. I don't know, however, whether this is because
of benevolence or fear.

Rollercoaster, the World Government is not a very novel idea. Even without
any official one, we have witnessed the greed of the powerful nations. They
control all gold and diamond mines, they contol oil and all other resources.
With a legitimate World regime, you cannot even imagine what would happen
to the weak and poor countries.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 28, 2006)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> *QUOTE DELETED ON REQUEST*


Mr. James Bond, you've set an example of the epitome of stupidity and disrespect
to others. You should apologize to Prakash for personal attacks of a very low kind.
How did you dare even talk about his family members?

It's evident from your avatar what your true religion is. It's between your legs.
Stop talking bull$**** about religions and Gods before you take out that sleaze.

Stupidity is not unsual for religious fanatics, and the fakers too, but yours is
simply disgusting and above any rational reason.

Apologize, NOW!
__________


			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> A true Indian is one who believes in one God.



O' yeah? This is not Pakistan, in case you forgot.
People like you should be sent back to schools for proper education and mannerism.
From all your "s*ck my d*ck" statements, I gather you're a homosexual? Isn't
that prohibited in Islam too, along with liquor and other things?

You surely look like a thickhead fanatic who should be shot for the benifit of society.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> It's evident from your avatar what your true religion is. It's between your legs.





			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> O' yeah? This is not Pakistan, in case you forgot.



So cheap. 
If my reply was disrespectful yours is sadistic.
You are so cheap so sadistic to find a religion between legs...
May God forgive these unbelievers

@Admins: Why do you think you are running this thread ?? No matter how thick-skinned you are you are not supposed to defame other religions and their faiths. Please delete this thread. It really hurts when educated people have such cheap thoughts about religions and faiths. I could very well reply to Yamaraj is a way that he would repent the rest of his life but whats the point in just pissing on one anothers faces ??
I apologize only for my foul language.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 28, 2006)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Suck my Dick you rascal......... you are an apostate and belong to no religion although you may say you are a believer in faith but you don't feel for religion and its sentiments. You are a rogue. People like you are menace for Indian society. You are a disgrace to Digit forum. You must learn to respect other religions.


And you are...? _You_ must learn to respect others' right to freedom of expression, especially when it has been said that this is a "Fight Club". Also respect the rules of the foum, and basic decency.



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Nothing is above faith... your parents, your nation, yourself everything comes after your FAITH. So shut up and mind your tongue



So you would let your parents, siblings, loved ones die if you thought ir would offend the gods?



			
				yamaraj said:
			
		

> Apologize, NOW!


I second that.

So what? You think he's a stupid idiot. Then you start mouthing obscenities at him. Wouldn't that make you as stupid. if not more so?



> May God forgive these unbelievers


Does a man _have_ to believe?


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 28, 2006)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> So cheap.


Your beliefs, your avatar, your tongue and your attitude. Cheaper, I would say.
Which religion permits you to drool upon a wife of another man, O' religious boy?
Hotter than 50c, she may well be; but she is neither your wife nor your girlfriend.



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> If my reply was disrespectful yours is sadistic.
> You are so cheap so sadistic to find a religion between legs...
> May God forgive these unbelievers


If your religion is to tell people to "s*ck your d*ck", it's between your legs.
Does you god approve of this? Would he/she forgive you as well?
If this is your religion, then people are better off without any.



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> @Admins: Why do you think you are running this thread ?? No matter how thick-skinned you are you are not supposed to defame other religions and their faiths. Please delete this thread. It really hurts when educated people have such cheap thoughts about religions and faiths. I could very well reply to Yamaraj is a way that he would repent the rest of his life but whats the point in just pissing on one anothers faces ??
> I apologize only for my foul language.


If you're a believer, start praying for your own sins. Wanking in the name of
a married woman is a crime more severe than blasphemy.

BTW, I align with the cartoonist. He correctly depicted true mentality if idiot
fanatics and their alleged god.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 28, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> BTW, I align with the cartoonist. He correctly depicted true mentality if idiot
> fanatics and their alleged god.


go funk james for all we care but how dare you castigate the religion?
if yo are so EDUCATED,why the **** can't you even get your spelling right?
you can't even suck and lick our fantics's balls for all your stinkin worth!!!!


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 28, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> go funk james for all we care but how dare you castigate the religion?
> if yo are so EDUCATED,why the **** can't you even get your spelling right?
> you can't even suck and lick our fantics's balls for all your stinkin worth!!!!


No wonder, all the *true* believers in one God are gays and always dream of
licking and sucking. You couldn't find anything rational to carry on, but a little
spelling mistake offended you so much? Stop pretending to be what you are,
and come out of your closet you stinking little terrorist.

I don't mind your religion and your god, as long as you keep them both up to
yourselves. Don't take another step of stupidity or you'll meet the same fate
as most of your brethren seemed to have in Middle East.

As long as there will be statements like "A true Indian is one who believes in
one God", I'll not spare anyone or anything be it you or your religion. I don't
believe in any religion and I don't have to respect yours. This is not middle ages
where you could have declared war on me for being a non-believer. Get real!


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah,well if your so smart,how come your not the one leading a superb six figure life in a great foreign country?
sorry for the rude words man,but i don't like it when people insult my religion


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I don't believe in any religion and I don't have to respect yours. This is not middle ages where you could have declared war on me for being a non-believer. Get real!



Did'nt I tell you that... Yamaraj is Unbeliever.



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Your beliefs, your avatar, your tongue and your attitude. Cheaper, I would say.Which religion permits you to drool upon a wife of another man, O' religious boy? Hotter than 50c, she may well be; but she is neither your wife nor your girlfriend.



Do you want me to laugh it this ?? Anna Kournikova is a celebrity and she has millions of fans all over the world as if you don't know!!
By saying what you said you have proved that you have no face to show. I tell you .... you are actually frustated you want to find fault with me by all means so you find my avtaar and write this crap.



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> BTW, I align with the cartoonist. He correctly depicted true mentality if idiot
> fanatics and their alleged god.


You are sick, rotten...... nothing surprising after all you don't don't believe in god.
You don't have God You belong to no religion, you also admit it and speak such henious words about one religion. You show the hatred you have for all the religions and the Digit Administrators still look on ......I am ashamed



			
				Sykora said:
			
		

> So you would let your parents, siblings, loved ones die if you thought ir would offend the gods?



If they offend God ..... YES I repeat Nothing but Nothing stands about ones Religion


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 28, 2006)

Admins, please lock this thread like you locked the Ganesh idols thread

P.S. James Bond, I find the following statement of yours extremely offensive : "A true Indian is one who believes in one God." I believe in India, not God.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 28, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> yeah,well if your so smart,how come your not the one leading a superb six figure life in a great foreign country?
> sorry for the rude words man,but i don't like it when people insult my religion


Did it ever occur to you that I could still be a student? And I believe in a simple life,
not a flashy one full of glamour, money and all that normal beings desire.

I *never* insulted any religion deliberatly. I recommend you read all my posts in this
thread and then come to a conclusion. You and others may be religious, and I have no
problems with that. But that doesn't mean you have the liberty to bash others and
those who don't believe in any religion. Like I said before, this is not 10th century
when people had no choice but to accept a religion or die at the hands of others.

I also don't understand why people must always subscribe to a religion to survive?
No matter what religion you believe in, it's still a 'belief'. I value morality and ethics
more than religions, gods and blind faith.

Tell me, did I use any cuss words against you or the other offender? What did you
people then benefit from religions if you cannot respect others, their freedom of
expression and compassion for other living beings?
__________


			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Did'nt I tell you that... Yamaraj is Unbeliever.





			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> If they offend God ..... YES I repeat Nothing but Nothing stands about ones Religion


An unbeliever is still better than a fanatic murderer of his own blood.



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Do you want me to laugh it this ?? Anna Kournikova is a celebrity and she has millions of fans all over the world as if you don't know!!
> By saying what you said you have proved that you have no face to show. I tell you .... you are actually frustated you want to find fault with me by all means so you find my avtaar and write this crap.


Why are you hiding behind that 'celebrity' veil? She's still a married woman, and it
is still a sin, as per you religion, to think anything like that of her. You are a wanker
and a fake-believer. Why should I be frustrated because of person with low IQ like
yourself. I'm annoyed, of course!



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> You are sick, rotten...... nothing surprising after all you don't don't believe in god.
> You don't have God You belong to no religion, you also admit it and speak such henious words about one religion. You show the hatred you have for all the religions and the Digit Administrators still look on ......I am ashamed


You enjoy your religion, your god and all those secret desires for Anna. You are a
dumb hyprocrite. You don't have the guts to accept that your natural instincts are
stronger than the religous rules created thousand years ago. You are nothing but
a spineless coward who hides behind his religion to preach to others, while enjoying
forbidden pleasures at the same time.

Your lord may have mercy on you. I don't.


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 29, 2006)

No.....no One Must Make Any Mockey About Anothers Religion.....

People Have Their Own Faith And Believes....learn To Respect Them...

If U Cant Respect At Least Dont Make Fun...about Religion.....

Leave The Topic Religion....it Will Create Problems..in The Forum..


----------

